# Laguna Tools Laguna Mobile Cyclone 1.5 HP Dust Collector



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Without the filter? Do you direct vent outside, or how do you make that work?
I have been very impressed with the construction and features of these cyclones.
Thanks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes you can vent it to a filter or outside as many do.


----------

